# The Lion Man & Reverse Dog Speech



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry about that here's the fixed links:

Reverse Dog -http://www.zshare.net/audio/67501588cc7630f5/
The Lion Man-http://www.zshare.net/audio/67501647b6cc8021/
Enjoy!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

The rev dog link takes you to the soul eater download & the lion man link takes you to google find on this post............  
maybe batsinthebelfryitis...  ...LOL , happens to the best of us this time of year


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

*Sorry about the mix-up*

fixed links posted above


----------

